# Our visit to the vet.



## infamousrenie (Dec 18, 2010)

Wow. I can't make this stuff up!

So, today Brillo went to the vet for his skin. Of course he made tons of friends, the entire staff fell absolutely in love with him, especially because they rarely treat exotics and he is the first hedgehog they've ever seen. I didn't have a travel caddy, so I stuffed some towels into an old tote from a book store, then placed Brillo between them, and put another on top. Our arrival TO the vet went off without a hitch. He snuggled into his bag, I toted him in... easy as pie!

We get in and the vet tries to do a skin scraping, but Brillo won't cooperate. So he eyeballs him and says his skin is super flaky and that just doesn't look right to him. He gets on the internet and looks up common hedgie skin conditions. I tell him that I'm pretty sure he has mites, that I just need the dose of Revolution to put on him and see if that will help. He says from the looks of it, Brillo has scabies, which he also uses Revolution as a treatment. When curious about the dosage, he winds up right here on HHC and sees Nancy's post about the treatment dosage. He says she is spot on, because even though he doesn't treat hedgies on a normal basis, being a vet, her post made complete sense to him (there you go, Nancy! Vet approved! :lol and gives Brillo the dosage. I pay, I get more "ooo's and awwww's" about Brillo, and then I'm out the door.

On the way back home, Brillo decides staying in his tote is not going to work for him. He is in the passenger seat, and I kept my seat warmer on so he wouldn't get a chill. I notice his little head poking over my arm rest, and reach over for him, trying to keep him in a ball the whole time I'm driving (I'm in traffic and can't pull over to put him back in his bag). So for the 3 miles back to post, we're playing the, tick-off-Brillo-and-keep-him-in-a-ball-while-driving game. Apparently Brillo's favorite. Fun game. NOT.

So we get to the gate and I have to show the guard my ID, and I juggle a balled up Brillo in one hand, and digging for my ID with the other. The guard looks at me and says, "WHAT is THAT?!" and I said, "A hedgehog. He didn't want to stay in his bag." He says, "A who?" Then he decides to call the other 3 gate guards over to look at him. All the while, Brillo is trying to escape, and proceeds to crawl into my jacket.

I get my ID back, and try to drive home while keeping a breathing pin cushion right near my kidney. Then what happens? 

Brillo proceeds to poop on me. In my jacket. And I'm not even 5 minutes from home yet.

Lesson of the day: Don't drive and juggle hedgie. Not a fun experience.

I will be investing in a closed in carrier from now on! And Brillo has his Revolution dosage, so hopefully he'll start feeling better and soon!


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

lil booger! They know just when to play up!
Glad you got him to the vet and hopefully his skin will be feeling more comfortable for him soon.

It's funny you should mention the reaction in the vet's office. Ralph caused quite a stir when he went, I was quite amused. I guess they don't see too too many and they are as cute as all get out!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

LMAO!!!
:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Sorry...but TOO FUNNY!!!

BTW, that was EXACTLY the same experience I had with my vet here in town - only instead of HHC, he checked some Vet site for exotics about Revolution...but same thing: I told him what we needed and why.  And Snarf didn't escape or poop on me... :roll: 

Snarf is off to see a new vet in Calgary Saturday...an hour's drive...you know you've made me completely paranoid now, right??? I'm sewing his hedgie bag shut!!!


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Great story...

Did you happen to get his other treatments of revolution to take home with you??

One treatment isn't going to do it. He would need at least 3 treatments once every 2 weeks.  That's the general treatment for mites.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

PapilionRu said:


> Great story...
> 
> Did you happen to get his other treatments of revolution to take home with you??
> 
> One treatment isn't going to do it. He would need at least 3 treatments once every 2 weeks.  That's the general treatment for mites.


<sigh>...I LOVE Pumpkin's pictures...


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

MissC said:


> PapilionRu said:
> 
> 
> > Great story...
> ...


Thanks MissC - I should post all her photos to her album on FB but I'm not quite there yet. I still cry looking at them...


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

PapilionRu said:


> Thanks MissC - I should post all her photos to her album on FB but I'm not quite there yet. I still cry looking at them...


me, too - every time I see your Sig...


----------



## infamousrenie (Dec 18, 2010)

He only gave him one... then told me to come back if it didn't seem to clear up. :/ 

I guess he just wanted to see Brillo again! :lol:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

I'm still laughing at you driving and hedgie-juggling at the same time.


----------



## Quilled1 (Dec 29, 2010)

Public Service Announcement:
"Don't Hedge and Drive."


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

Cute story!



> Public Service Announcement:
> "Don't Hedge and Drive."


 :lol:


----------

